# lots of new goodies from a local s scale hoard



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

my dad sourced a great guy in kc mo that has a giant collection of s scale goodies to unload 

so yesterday we headed over to the guys house and got some great deals 

really nice guy we spent about 3 hours browsing for new toys 
and talking about flyer gear 
once I get some more cash ill be back for more lol 

here is my haul 

powered comet diesel engine (to replace mine with bad motor windings), and matching observation car and dome car




first engine in the pic is the new one back 2 are the dummy and bad engine I got at train show 
then the far back car on the right is the b unit that matches my new Santa fe diesel pictured below 

the santa fe came from ebay 


a really nice silver bullet (except for the repair to the cow catcher its chrome is great )




in box with inst log unloader car
(no track trip)




great set of bell rr crossing dingers


and the last thing I wanted for my layout at the store 
a coaler in amazing condition 











ill get some pics of my dads buys soon 

he got 
in box bell crossing 
sam semaphore
larger coaler with out building
perfect early log loader with log unloader car
later plastic 5 digit rr crossing gate(no bell)
red bubbling water tower
4 light flood tower (same as gabe but not animated)
walking break man box car
electromagnet crane


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Way to go!!


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

my ad went back yesterday (without me  lol )
he did at least call me first 
so I told him I wanted 2 new whistling billboards 


he came back with some gems 

first one is a standard metal base lighted whistle billboard 
rough box 
but the whistle looks brand new not a scratch 







the other one is not as pretty but its a dual whistle (I didn't even know they made one )
looks like the billboard was printed in 3d but may just be a bad reprint


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Never heard of a dual whistle before..You sure??


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

look at pics


2 in 1 whistle controller button 

flyer branded 


underneath it has a coil that looks like it adjust something (probably controlling the tone )

I tested the nice one it works great 

but I cant find a wire diagram for the 2 in 1 so I can test it out


EDIT
info 
http://traindr.com/accessories/american-flyer-whistles/american-flyer-two-in-one-whistle-762/


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think you are in trouble now. It looks like a layout expansion will be required to accommodate all these new items. Plus there are so many more yet to be purchased calling you! The 577 billboard whistle is in really nice shape. The 762 2 in 1 whistle looks like it has a repro sign. Better ones are available.
You added a lot of nice items.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> I think you are in trouble now. It looks like a layout expansion will be required to accommodate all these new items. Plus there are so many more yet to be purchased calling you! The 577 billboard whistle is in really nice shape. The 762 2 in 1 whistle looks like it has a repro sign. Better ones are available.
> You added a lot of nice items.


lol 

I ended up bringing all my link coupler stuff to the store layout 
and I'm running only flyer items at the store on the layout (except the one MTh dance hall that will probably get pulled soon lol )

then at home I'm running all knuckle coupler flyer stuff along side my new o scale stuff



its making it hard with the local guy that has all these goodies

if I didn't have a arcade auction this weekend (need to restock the store)id have dumped 2 grand on flyer stuff lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I got educated today.. 762, 2 in 1 whistle. It should have a erector billboard advertisement, with green base, and a white frame billboard. Made from 1949-50. Didn't mean to doubt you, I just never seen one.. I have 2 whistling billboards myself, the lighted version, and the un-lighted version.. Nice scores you've got there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice box of goodies.:smilie_daumenpos:

I never really had much S, so tell me.
I like the chromed locomotive, did Flyer produce them like that?
If so what year? Did they call them Silver bullets, or are you just putting that name on it?


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Nice box of goodies.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I never really had much S, so tell me.
> I like the chromed locomotive, did Flyer produce them like that?
> If so what year? Did they call them Silver bullets, or are you just putting that name on it?


the engine is # 356 
it came in chrome or a sliver paint from the factory

looks like 1953 was build date

http://traindr.com/locomotives/american-flyer-locomotive-356-pacific-silver-bullet/
http://www.thegilbertgallery.org/Engine Gallery/engines-Pacific3.html


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Nice box of goodies.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I never really had much S, so tell me.
> I like the chromed locomotive, did Flyer produce them like that?
> If so what year? Did they call them Silver bullets, or are you just putting that name on it?


1953 was the year of production. It came in 2 versions; chrome/blue-gold, and a satin silver/blue gold....And you 0 gauge guys think it was a Lionel deal,lol..Flyer had them beat by years, also Coors.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Plus Gilbert made matching passenger cars in chrome and silver (655) to go with the 356 and in silver (955) to go with the 354.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Dicgolfer72, I am curious if you will leave the couplers as they are or return them to the correct configuration since you are separating link from knuckle by layout. For example the the nice OB 717 log car has knuckle couplers but they were converted, it should have link couplers.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Dicgolfer72, I am curious if you will leave the couplers as they are or return them to the correct configuration since you are separating link from knuckle by layout. For example the the nice OB 717 log car has knuckle couplers but they were converted, it should have link couplers.



yes and no lol
for now everything is staying as is 

I would need to buy the link coupler install tool and a crap ton of replacement couplers lol

so for now I'm just going to have fun 
mabey next winter when I'm stuck inside ill order some link couplers and the tool 



I did get the nice single whistle installed at the house layout it runs great 
but I did have a problem with the metal whistle shorting to the outer case but I was able to fix by removing the top of the billboard and putting some tape on the inside where it was touching


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I bought the link coupler tool set a long time ago. I use it to reinstall correct link couplers if I purchase a car that was converted to knuckle couplers. That was not very often. I used it more to replace the pins on link couplers that were sticking. It was sometimes easier to do that to work the old one free.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice .Great lookking stuff.


----------

